# Parent's Accommodation Letter



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello -

My husband and I are applying for our spouse visa at the end of this month. When I am granted my visa, I will be moving and staying with my husband at his parents' home until we find a place of our own. 

I wanted to know what exactly should their letter of permission include? Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Hmmm.... something like...


Date/Name/Address/Contact Details (of your parents of course)


To Whom It May Concern,

I, (your father's name) and my spouse (your mother's name) would like to confirm that we are happy for our daughter (name) and her husband (name) to stay with us in our house at (address) for however long they require it. 

The house will not be overcrowded by our daughter and son-in-law living here with us and a property inspection report is supplied proving this.

In case you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.

Regards

(signatures of both parents)


Just adjust it for whatever your situation is, they can make it a touch bit more friendly and can say for example your husband has already stayed there when he came to visit you or give a few more details which are relevant, but basically no need to write a full essay... Oh, and don't say anything like you can stay there until you find your own place, whereas that's natural, the offer of accommodation as far as I understand should have no time expiry date, your parents are committing to you two living there as long as you need it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is one of those things that you don't need to over think. They simply need to express that it's fine with them that you live there.


----------

